# Cinematic drums/percussive sequences?



## MatteoNahum (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi all,

this is my first thread here so I really hope I'm not sounding too much of a newbie... 
Some years ago I was really in love (and still am....) with Spectrasonic Stylus for drums or percussive cinematic sequences/elements.
I think it's "starting pack" is beginning to sound a bit out of date so I would like to know what is generally people using nowadays for doing this kind of things.
Thanks in advance to whoever will take time to give me some ideas

best
M


----------



## Zak Rahman (Apr 22, 2018)

First off, you shouldn't be afraid of sounding like a newbie or seeking information.

Secondly, I strongly suspect that most people here write their own percussion and drums. You're not wrong for using presets or midis or anything. But, I am under the impression that most people probably record them and then quantize/humanize them.

It's a case of studying actual percussion and drummers and practice.

All the best.


----------



## dariusofwest (Apr 22, 2018)

I tend to use a combo of my own programming and loops for cinematic music- Currently using Stylus RMX, Damage for loops and Stormdrum 2, Damage, Hollywood Orchestral Percussion, Berlin Timpani for programming stuff.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 23, 2018)

I sequence my own. However, sometimes I'll fire up my old EastWest Stromdrum 1 library...it has a ton of great loops.


----------



## charlieclouser (Apr 24, 2018)

Don't miss CineSamples' "Deep Percussion Beds" volume 1 and 2. These are construction-kit style loop sets, where each kit has the full mix and between four and ten sections / stems / breakouts, and they're surprisingly versatile. 

The sound is absolutely lifelike and massive, and straddles the line between ethnic and epic. These are all live recordings and do not sound programmed at all. The sound is very organic and very different to things like the Heavyocity stuff. It's very easy to use just a couple of elements to add to an existing piece of music and give it impressive weight and realism. 

The sound is top shelf.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 25, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> Don't miss CineSamples' "Deep Percussion Beds" volume 1 and 2.



I looked these up -- do they have 12/8 and other non-4/4 grooves? Odd meters a huge plus but not going to raise expectations too high...


----------



## charlieclouser (Apr 25, 2018)

JohnG said:


> I looked these up -- do they have 12/8 and other non-4/4 grooves? Odd meters a huge plus but not going to raise expectations too high...



Oh yeah, there's a bunch of 3/6/12 type loop sets in there for sure, as well as a few 7 and 5 sets as well, but fewer of those. Maybe two-thirds of the loops are 4/4 and out of that last third maybe three-quarters of them are 3/6/12 with that last bit made up of weirdo stuff like 5/7/11 or whatever. It's a pretty good balance.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 25, 2018)

Great -- thank you @charlieclouser

I write in 7/8 and 5/8 (and 5/4 etc.) a lot. Ever since I lost those three fingers...


----------



## MatteoNahum (Nov 24, 2019)

Really appreciate all the contributions!


----------



## Geomir (Nov 24, 2019)

charlieclouser said:


> Don't miss CineSamples' "Deep Percussion Beds" volume 1 and 2. These are construction-kit style loop sets, where each kit has the full mix and between four and ten sections / stems / breakouts, and they're surprisingly versatile.
> 
> The sound is absolutely lifelike and massive, and straddles the line between ethnic and epic. These are all live recordings and do not sound programmed at all. The sound is very organic and very different to things like the Heavyocity stuff. It's very easy to use just a couple of elements to add to an existing piece of music and give it impressive weight and realism.
> 
> The sound is top shelf.


Would you recommend Deep Percussion Beds Bundle over Action Strikes (for organic cinematic epic percussion loops)? Right now they have the same price!

And what about the newer "Cue Builders Cinematic Rhythms"? Anyone with experience being able to compare all these libraries?


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 24, 2019)

Be sure to check out this new product announcement thread - this looks really interesting and a few VI'ers are already giving big thumbs up:






Our Greatest Instrument Yet. Announcing PercX! (Standalone/VST/AU/AAX)


We at Auddict are absolutely thrilled to bring you an instrument that has been in the making for over two years. Hundreds of hours were spent recording and producing an enormous number of different instruments in many different locations. Our engine has been tirelessly and repeatedly...




vi-control.net


----------



## Geomir (Nov 25, 2019)

@AndyP I believe you have 1st hand experience with Cue Builders Cinematic Rhythms.

Any idea how it compares with Action Strikes or Deep Percussion Beds (for organic cinematic epic percussion loops)?

Everything is on sale right now, budget is low, I am going crazy!


----------



## AndyP (Nov 25, 2019)

Cue Builders is great. I can't compare it to Action Strikes or Deep Percussion Beds because I don't own them.


----------



## Geomir (Nov 25, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Cue Builders is great. I can't compare it to Action Strikes or Deep Percussion Beds because I don't own them.


Thanks for helping! I will have to think about it, because (at least for me) Cue Builders and Deep Percussion Beds include a "hidden cost", which right now is 125 EUR (yes I am referring to Kontakt 6 Crossgrade), while Action Strikes (which holds a great reputation) costs 150 EUR and that's all!


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 25, 2019)

I have both Cue Builders and Action Strikes. I haven't used them in a track yet, but here are my impressions based on time spent exploring both libraries...

I like both libraries a lot, and while they are similar, there are some key differences in what they offer and how you interact with them.

With CB, each key activates a different loop - these loops vary quite a bit and are based on various rhythmic styles. For each loop, you can turn on/off different layers (2 low, 2 mid, 2 high) using key switches.

AS is slightly more flexible and offers more variation. Each loop represents a different rhythmic pattern, and you can assign up to 10 different loops to key switches. The selection of loops/rhythms is huge, plus there are presets with preconfigured loop groups. Each loop is made up of 3 parts (lo, mid, high), and each part has 5 variations that can be played independently or together in different combinations in real time. A single AS loop offers considerably more options for performance variety than a single CB loop.

For me, the keyboard layout and rhythmic notation display make AS much easier to work with. Also AS puts all its flexibility and variation directly at your fingertips in a way that's easier for me to instantly grasp.

But CB has some nice features of its own:
- You can designate the start and end points of the loops/layers, which enables you to get more mileage out of the loops, but requires more time spent tweaking up front.
- The mod wheel can be used to favor higher or lower parts in real time.
- There is a selection of ethnic/world drums, which AS does not have.

Both libraries sound great. I'd say that AS sounds slightly warmer than CB, but both offer effects and sound-shaping controls to let you get the sound you want.

If I could only have one of these libraries, it would be a very tough choice, but I think I'd go with Action Strikes simply because I think the UI and keyboard layout makes more sense to my brain, and I also like the greater number of loop variations available.

Having said that, I'm really intrigued by PercX. From what I've seen so far, it looks like it has both AS and CB beat on all fronts. But I'm still waiting on more information before I take the plunge.


----------



## Geomir (Nov 25, 2019)

NekujaK said:


> I have both Cue Builders and Action Strikes. I haven't used them in a track yet, but here are my impressions based on time spent exploring both libraries...
> 
> I like both libraries a lot, and while they are similar, there are some key differences in what they offer and how you interact with them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your detailed "review"! Simplicity, flexibility and variety are very important factors for me, plus the fact that AS is made for the free Kontakt Player, so I think I know what I must do...  

(But I would like to make it clear that you just offered your opinion and experience, it's not that you "pushed" me to prefer Library A than Library B.)


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 25, 2019)

Geomir said:


> Thank you for your detailed "review"! Simplicity, flexibility and variety are very important factors for me, plus the fact that AS is made for the free Kontakt Player, so I think I know what I must do...
> 
> (But I would like to make it clear that you just offered your opinion and experience, it's not that you "pushed" me to prefer Library A than Library B.)


I'm glad you found the comparison helpful. As mentioned, I really like both libraries, so I don't think you can go wrong choosing either one. Hopefully you'll get lots of use out of AS!! 

Oh and one other important feature I forgot to mention... AS also gives you each drum as an individual instrument, while CB only provides the loops. Another point in favor of AS. Nevermind...


----------



## Wunderhorn (Nov 25, 2019)

NekujaK said:


> while CB only provides the loops. Another point in favor of



you obviously missed their latest update. Cue Builders has now single strikes conveniently mapped alongside the keyswitches.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 25, 2019)

Wunderhorn said:


> you obviously missed their latest update. Cue Builders has now single strikes conveniently mapped alongside the keyswitches.


D'oh! That's right. I do have the update, but forgot about the single strikes. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## RichiCarter (Dec 1, 2019)

Native Instruments Action Strikes is a great place to start. Its really user friendly and they've got a ton of huge pre-made loops on there, with loads of different ensembles. They've also got individual hits and instruments as well.

Other good products are Spitfire Albion I and III, as they've got a great range of epic percussion. Cinesamples are pretty decent as well 

Just a word of warning, be careful when mixing them. They'll most likely have a ton of low end Hz, which is great for hits on their own, but underneath an orchestra they can get quite rumbly very quickly. So don't be afraid to break the percussion up into low, mid, high, cymbals, and really get into the EQ of each instrument to give the mix room to breathe.


----------

